# IR 12 volt trigger



## dtr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi guys, new to the forum. I just recently purchased a Panamax M5300 power conditioner with always on and switched outlets. I would like to take advantage of the switched outlets. There is one bank (switched outlets) dedicated to high current devices (receiver and subwoofer). I want to put my receiver and subwoofer in this bank. Since this power conditioner has a 12 volt trigger, I would like to take advantage of it some how instead of going over to the device and pushing the button every time I want to use my receiver. I have been trying for a couple of days to find a IR device that will send a 12 volt trigger to a device. I am just looking for a simple and cheap device that can do this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I never turn power conditioners off and if your sub is D class with input sensitivity, why turn anything off ?


----------



## dtr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am running an old Cambridge Soundworks PSW1 (500 watts I think). It only has an On/Off toggle switch (no input sensitivity). I have it going through my receiver's switched outlet right now, but I always thought that might be too much power for the receiver.


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I do the same. My subs run off the mains from my switched amp. if you run a relay off a 12v trigger you will be essentially reinventing the wheel (there is a 12v relay in the switched portion of the amps power out). What you/I have now is essentially the same thing. 500 watts won't break the bank. If you had a 1000-2000 watt amp peak I would rethink the draw.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

dtr20 said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum. I just recently purchased a Panamax M5300 power conditioner with always on and switched outlets. I would like to take advantage of the switched outlets. There is one bank (switched outlets) dedicated to high current devices (receiver and subwoofer). I want to put my receiver and subwoofer in this bank. Since this power conditioner has a 12 volt trigger, I would like to take advantage of it some how instead of going over to the device and pushing the button every time I want to use my receiver. I have been trying for a couple of days to find a IR device that will send a 12 volt trigger to a device. I am just looking for a simple and cheap device that can do this. Any help would be appreciated.


First welcome to the Forum!

I’d suggest re-thinking your approach. You don’t want to plug the receiver into a switched outlet. If you do it won’t turn on with the remote, because the switched outlet is the same thing as unplugging the receiver from the wall.

On top of that, it’s generally not a good idea to plug a separate power amp or powered subwoofer into a receiver’s switched outlet.

Typically the “IR device that will send a 12-volt trigger” is the receiver itself. If you don’t have a 12-volt trigger jack on the backside of your receiver, then I’m assuming it’s an older model? (Most newer receivers have them.) Since you have a switched electrical outlet on the back, you could plug in a 12 volt “wall wart” that would trigger your Panamax, and the sub could plug into it.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> On top of that, it’s generally not a good idea to plug a separate power amp or powered subwoofer into a receiver’s switched outlet.



Why not? Its no different than turning on the power with the switch on the unit and as long as your not drawing too much current its perfectly ok. Switched outlets are rated right on the output. Just don't exceed it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Amps _do_ draw a lot of current, that’s the problem. Check the manual, most switched outlets aren’t rated for more than 100 watts or so, which pretty much relegates them unsuitable for all but the lowest of low-end subs.

Also consider the power cords. Ultimately the receiver’s power cord is required to deliver current to both the receiver and the sub that’s piggy-backed on it. The receiver’s power cord would have to increase its gauge and current capacity in order to deliver full current to a 500-1000 watt sub plugged into it. With current restricted from an undersized power cord, voltage sags - which means that not only will the sub be unable to deliver its maximum wattage, but the receiver won’t either.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

Right Wayne. 

I do have a low powered sub but I see your point. I will have to redo a couple things. Just to let you know. My second amp does have an electronic on/off switch but it does "remember" its state if I plug and unplug it. I guess it depends on the equipment. I think I am going to wire a powerbar with a 12v relay. That should do the trick.


----------



## dtr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Typically the “IR device that will send a 12-volt trigger” is the receiver itself. If you don’t have a 12-volt trigger jack on the backside of your receiver, then I’m assuming it’s an older model? (Most newer receivers have them.) Since you have a switched electrical outlet on the back, you could plug in a 12 volt “wall wart” that would trigger your Panamax, and the sub could plug into it.


I have an older Harmon Kardon AVR-247 (about 5-6 years old) that doesn't have a trigger output. So do they have 12 volt "wall warts" that are IR compatible to remotely trigger the panama? Again, the object to this is at any given time, I can turn on and off my system via my universal remote. Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, there are no 12 volt wall warts that are IR compatible. Your receiver has a switched outlet on the back. Plug the wall wart into it. Connect the end of the wall wart’s cable to your Panamax. When you turn on the receiver, the receiver will power the wall wart, which will turn on the Panamax. The Panamax’s switched outlets will then turn on your subwoofer and anything else you have plugged into it. Make sense? :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## dtr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

But the high current outlets (receiver and subwoofer) are both switched outlets. In order to have my receiver always on, I would have to take something off the Panamax to do it. I'm ok with having the receiver be off until I turn on the switched outlets somehow.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You could probably plug your receiver into one of the unswitched outlets, as it’s not that powerful. Other than that, there’s probably no easy solution for you. A search for “ir controlled 12 volt trigger” doesn’t turn up anything viable. Sorry. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## dtr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just in case people were wondering, I wanted to let you know on how I went about remote controlling my system. I bought these three items from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FJD1LY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GEPUYA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081SDKHI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I spliced the wall wart together with the 3.5 mono cable (red wire to red wire and black wire to unshielded wire). I plugged the wall wart into the IR remote outlet and programmed the IR remote outlet to work off a button on my universal remote that I don't use anymore. I then plugged my receiver, subwoofer, record player, etc into the switched outlets on the power conditioner. Thanks for all of your help.


----------

